

Ask HN: Is it possible to capture webcam output and store directly on server? - stulogy

Hey.<p>I'm just wondering if it is possible to capture the output of a webcam and store it directly to the server. I can then run a cron script to encode the video that is not a problem, but can the actual capture be done on a website (using Flash for example), and saved through PHP?<p>Has anyone done this?<p>I'm thinking similar software to what ChatRoulette uses, but not for live streaming but instead saving as files on the server for encoding later.
======
perucoder
Check out this example someone posted awhile back. I think it could be
modified to do what you need:

<http://www.xarg.org/project/jquery-webcam-plugin/>

